# 3-Year Old Kid Imitates Mr Excel & excelisfun Dueling Excel



## Excel777 (Nov 10, 2009)

Just This Video For Fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VvjrldlqI0


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Nov 11, 2009)

ROFL! apart from the voice this could well be my boss.


----------



## arkusM (Nov 11, 2009)

Excel777 said:


> Just This Video For Fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VvjrldlqI0


 

When did they start doing documentaries on office workers Excel use?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's MrExcels son
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkrjMImmCaI about seconds 12 to 20


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 12, 2009)

That was Mike Girvin's son.

He was watching his dad do podcasts and wanted to try. It is funny that in clicking around, he opened up the Excel 2007 Cell Styles gallery which prompted one comment at YouTube about "wow...I never knew that was there".


----------

